# Do INTP's lean towards drug use?



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> I do smoke a lot of pot. Nearly everyday. And I have since I was in my early 20s. For some reason it gives me a boost of energy, unlike most who get all gooey & lazy. I find that marijuana is in fact some form of a stimulant to me. I don't know if it is because I am an INTP or not. I don't know anyone else (or anyone else that I would consider a friend) who smokes as much or as ofter as I do...So maybe I haven't been of stimulants for 11 years, if one considers pot a stimulant.


Varies with me (dependant on the strength of the draw), one definite effect I seem to constantly get with smoking weed/skunk is increased creativity. Many people tick that off as 'one of the myths of smoking marijuana, but I've definetely felt more creative after getting stoned.

The lazy feeling is a bitch though, in those instances I'll just lay on my bed and listen to some metal!


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Hosker said:


> I swear there was a thread on drug use a few weeks ago. I'll say it again: I have no desire to. It seems like a really bad decision to start.


I'm curious, what makes it seem like a really bad decision to you?


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Letol said:


> I'm curious, what makes it seem like a really bad decision to you?


Just the fact that they are bad for your health, and that many of them are addicting. Even if I tried one that wasn't known for being addicting, if I enjoyed it, I would be highly tempted to do it again; I did i once, why not a second time? With that in mind, I think it's better that I just to stay away from them, in my opinion.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Hosker said:


> Just the fact that they are bad for your health, and that many of them are addicting. Even if I tried one that wasn't known for being addicting, if I enjoyed it, I would be highly tempted to do it again; I did i once, why not a second time? With that in mind, I think it's better that I just to stay away from them, in my opinion.


Well, to some effect, the same thing could be said about some other recreational activities. Take video games for example, I'm sure that a few people around here have been addicted to video games at one point in their life. The majority of games use a controller with joysticks and buttons or a keyboard and mouse. This opens the player to the risk of an RSI and deprives them of exercise for the time that they're playing. Most people who play a video game once decide to play again, but it isn't looked at as a problem for all I know.

I mean, I'm not trying to justify drug use and I'm certainly not trying to get you to try drugs. I'm just curious of why you hold this standpoint in general when the same could be said about other things that most people see as commonplace. Oh, and to clarify myself, I'm not asking about harder drugs like PCP or heroine, I'd never consider going near those either. I'm more curious about softer drugs, like, for example, pot. Just looking for a little insight on why you look at it negatively, another angle on the situation.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Letol said:


> Well, to some effect, the same thing could be said about some other recreational activities. Take video games for example, I'm sure that a few people around here have been addicted to video games at one point in their life. The majority of games use a controller with joysticks and buttons or a keyboard and mouse. This opens the player to the risk of an RSI and deprives them of exercise for the time that they're playing. Most people who play a video game once decide to play again, but it isn't looked at as a problem for all I know.
> 
> I mean, I'm not trying to justify drug use and I'm certainly not trying to get you to try drugs. I'm just curious of why you hold this standpoint in general when the same could be said about other things that most people see as commonplace. Oh, and to clarify myself, I'm not asking about harder drugs like PCP or heroine, I'd never consider going near those either. I'm more curious about softer drugs, like, for example, pot. Just looking for a little insight on why you look at it negatively, another angle on the situation.


True, it does apply to other activities, but to a lesser extent. It is obvious why I would stay away from harder drugs, but pot, which is, I believe, non-addictive and which the extent of its affect on your health can be debated, I must admit, is harder to answer. It all comes down to what I said originally, which is that I have no desire to. Why exactly, I'm not sure, but I know one thing for certain: I have never been interested or been in search of any sort of rush or high; it's the same reason I don't drink, which I have tried. 

Personally, I am interested in why an INTP would try drugs; I always thought that people started doing them from social pressure, but INTPs, as far as I see, are not ones to conform.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

Hosker said:


> Personally, I am interested in why an INTP would try drugs; I always thought that people started doing them from social pressure, but INTPs, as far as I see, are not ones to conform.


It changes the way you see things, something that would be impossible without altering your brain chemistry. It can give you an insight into so many different ways of feeling things, both physically and emotionally. I find it quite fascinating.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Never done drugs, never want to.
I don't drink, I don't smoke.

I guess I've always just liked myself enough to not want to change anything about me. What can I say? I'm awesome.:tongue:

Honestly, though, I've considered it in the past. It has never appealed to me as anything worthwhile. I've always known how destructive they can be, so I have always viewed drug use as something to do to destroy myself and hurt those around me.
I also view drug use as a weakness. Relying on outside forces to make you feel or think a certain way because you failed to figure out a way to do it yourself.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> I also view drug use as a weakness. Relying on outside forces to make you feel or think a certain way because you failed to figure out a way to do it yourself.


But how can you be so quick to judge someone for doing something that you've never even experienced? I'll tell you right now, you'll never recreate the experience that you'd get from smoking pot purely by using your mind.

(I'm sorry for constantly going back to pot. I realize this is a thread about drugs in general, but it's really the only drug I'd consider myself even mildly experienced with other than alcohol.)​


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> I also view drug use as a weakness. Relying on outside forces to make you feel or think a certain way because you failed to figure out a way to do it yourself.


That is highly illogical. I know you know it is illogical. I won't explain why it is illogical.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Letol said:


> But how can you be so quick to judge someone for doing something that you've never even experienced? I'll tell you right now, you'll never recreate the experience that you'd get from smoking pot purely by using your mind.
> 
> (I'm sorry for constantly going back to pot. I realize this is a thread about drugs in general, but it's really the only drug I'd consider myself even mildly experienced with other than alcohol.)​


Aside from hallucinating, thinking I'm about to die, thinking everyone thinks I'm high and a lot of other stereotypes... what do you get that I can't?


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> Aside from hallucinating, thinking I'm about to die, thinking everyone thinks I'm high and a lot of other stereotypes... what do you get that I can't?


Everything you just listed is exactly what you called them, stereotypes. Personally, I've never thought I was about to die and I've never been paranoid about people thinking I was high. As for hallucinations, I've only ever had very mild hallucinations, hardly what you'd expect. Continuing down the tangent of "hardly what you'd expect", that one phrase could pretty much summarize the entirety of the experience. I used to be exactly like you, absolutely no drive to even try it out, didn't think it was that huge of a deal. Eventually, one of my cousins convinced me to try it out, and to be honest, it was a _huge_ eye-opener. I'm not even really sure how to explain the experience itself, have you ever heard of the question "How do you describe color to a blind person?"


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Letol said:


> Everything you just listed is exactly what you called them, stereotypes. Personally, I've never thought I was about to die and I've never been paranoid about people thinking I was high. As for hallucinations, I've only ever had very mild hallucinations, hardly what you'd expect. Continuing down the tangent of "hardly what you'd expect", that one phrase could pretty much summarize the entirety of the experience. I used to be exactly like you, absolutely no drive to even try it out, didn't think it was that huge of a deal. Eventually, one of my cousins convinced me to try it out, and to be honest, it was a _huge_ eye-opener. I'm not even really sure how to explain the experience itself, have you ever heard of the question "How do you describe color to a blind person?"


You can't describe it because it's simply a feeling.
A feeling you wont be able to have naturally ever again.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> You can't describe it because it's simply a feeling.
> A feeling you wont be able to have naturally ever again.


A new feeling, a new appreciation, a new perspective, maybe more. I'll also say yet again, it's something that couldn't have been attained completely sober in the first place. I used to hate when people said it to me, but honestly dude, you have no clue what you're talking about and you never will unless you actually try it yourself.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Letol said:


> A new feeling, a new appreciation, a new perspective, maybe more. I'll also say yet again, it's something that couldn't have been attained completely sober in the first place. I used to hate when people said it to me, but honestly dude, you have no clue what you're talking about and you never will unless you actually try it yourself.


Yeah, this sounds like you have a total and complete grasp of what you're talking about.


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> Yeah, this sounds like you have a total and complete grasp of what you're talking about.


And you think that _you_ do? 

Either way, sorry for stumbling around my words, or whatever reason led you to that assumption. I've never been the best at putting my thoughts into words.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

"Dude, you gotta try this."
"Why?"
"It's mind blowing, man."
"Can you describe it?"
"Yeah, man it's like.... you know?"
"You sound like an idiot."
"You just don't understand."
"Then explain it."
"No, you have to try it."


----------



## Letol (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> "Dude, you gotta try this."
> "Why?"
> "It's mind blowing, man."
> "Can you describe it?"
> ...


If I gave you the impression that I was telling you go out and smoke some pot, those weren't my intentions. When I said, _"I used to hate when people said it to me, but honestly dude, you have no clue what you're talking about and you never will unless you actually try it yourself."_, I was trying to make the point that you're really in no place to be stating things like: _"You can't describe it because it's simply a feeling. A feeling you wont be able to have naturally ever again."_ 

The whole reason I brought the quote _"How do you describe color to a blind person?"_ into this was to try and give you some perspective on the difficulty I'm facing trying to explain this to you. Hell, I probably couldn't even explain it to you in the first place. It isn't nearly as simple as a mere feeling, it's... if you can't tell already, extraordinarily hard to explain. I'm constantly trying to think up examples to help you understand, but there is truly nothing else like it in typical everyday life that I can relate it to.

Anyways, it's pretty obvious that I'm failing at explaining this to you and you're unwilling to acknowledge that it's something that I can't put into words. I mean, I can definitely see where you're coming from, I had a similar view on this at one point in time. The only difference between us is that I accepted the idea that it's something you can't really understand until you've experienced it yourself.


----------



## Tiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

I have not looked at studies or anything, but I believe drug use has more to do with an individual's environment than it does personality type.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

I like to experiment with drugs, now always on my own time and never around people. I used to smoke pot around people and then just disappear from them because I wanted to do things while I was high and then just wanted to chill. It seems I have an experimental mindset when I'm high while other just consider getting high experimental.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

@Cheveyo: You are just wrong, plain and simple. But it's your opinion, so whatever, doing drugs isn't a weakness, and that whole crap about 'natural', I actually love that. I don't want to point out the obvious, but seeing as we are talking about cannabis and marijuana predominantly here, I will tell you Cannabis is a *plant*. Yes, that means that _God_ put it here for us and it IS natural.

@Tiroth: Wrong, it's just the individual. royalty themselves have done drugs. In fact in this country, it was around the Elizabethan era (so mid-late 16th century) explorers were bringing in cannabis abroad for the queen. Obviously [and I'm sure there are statistics for this kind of thing somewhere] people in 'less privaleged' environments are going to be more susceptible to the influence of drugs than those who are live in wealthier/more upper class areas.

Snobbery around drug use is the worst kind. It really is.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Drug use is a very polarizing topic in most cases, and for some people a very personal issue. I don't think it's unusual for people to get their hackles raised, so to speak, so it just struck me as extremely odd that people in this thread seem surprised when others come and disagree strongly, no matter their stance on the issue.


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, you're absolutely right. It is a controversial topic and people usually have emotional responses to it. I'm not surprised by it, but it still irritates me. I still don't like it when people make harsh personal judgements instead of debating the issues in a more detached way.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Not really. I don't smoke, because I like my lungs, and I don't drink because my family has a serious history of alcoholism, and I like my liver (obviously).

This really limits me to things that are extremely addictin (i.e, cocaine derivitives, opiates), both of which I've tried. Cocaine just made me really sweaty and I didn't remember anything that happened on the opiates I've tried (morphine, vicodin, I haven't done any heroin and I don't plan on it).

Hallucinogens were awesome, though. I've done acid a few times, and shrooms, but I really got hooked on peyote. It's not super-addictive or anything, it was just really fun, and drinking peyote-tea didn't really damage any of my faculties, I think, I think.

I've not been able to get at any peyote in about a year, though, and pretty much everything else could potentially alter my state of mind permanently (besides pot brownies, which I occasionally enjoy), which I am opposed to. 

So, no, I'm not a druggie or a drunkard.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes but not for the reasons you said, I agree with Entr0py on why we feel depressed. I think something about drugs appeals to us, since we like abstract concepts so much, maybe being under the influence is a way to explore one of the more abstract concepts in our society. Also, I've read numerous times that *NTP's are more unconventional and independant, what could be more unconventional than doing illegal drugs :wink:

As for the independence, I identified with that because when I smoked pot for the first time, I didn't really feel peer pressure, I just wanted to explore that "experience".


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

My INTP ex turned out to be a stoner. I think he has stopped, for awhile anyway. He always seems to go back to it though. It did "something" for him. I think he said it helped him work on manual labour type things.

I don't know too many INTJ stoners, however, interestingly. Not that INTJs don't try stuff, especially in their youth. But eventually many of them seem to think it isn't an efficient use of their time, that it hinders them in linear life pursuits, especially professional or financial ones, and mucks up their sense of priorities. I think the drug use goes along with the "P" business, that is, not valuing time as a commodity. I like coffee (a lot of it, thick dark murky coffee, pots of it) and sometimes a glass or two of red wine in the evenings. Once in awhile I get stressed and start smoking (ciggies), then quit cold turkey for months at a time.

I'll take something for insomnia once in awhile, like valerian or skullcap.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

I have never tried drugs, nor do I plan to. Personally, I don't find it attractive at all. But I certainly wouldn't think any less of a person who used drugs responsibly. Do drugs or don't do drugs, as long as one is in control. "To decide, to be at the level of choice, is to take responsibility for your life and to be in control of your life."

*Drugs as in illegal substances or illegal usage of substances


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

Dude that's not cool you have to do drugs or you're weird. They're sweet.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmm... I know a LOT of lawyers and law students that do drugs. They are mostly _NTPs. The _NTJs I know are more into smoking a half-pack to whole-pack of cigarettes a day and drinking. The _NTPs are more into pot, hallucinogens, cocaine, and other illegal drugs, including prescription (vast majority I think). 

Source:
Good friend (ENTP) is in law school, that's all he does and talks about
Lots of lawyers in my family
Lots of _NTJ friends & family members


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

gypaetus said:


> My INTP ex turned out to be a stoner. I think he has stopped, for awhile anyway. He always seems to go back to it though. It did "something" for him. I think he said it helped him work on manual labour type things.
> 
> I don't know too many INTJ stoners, however, interestingly. Not that INTJs don't try stuff, especially in their youth. But eventually many of them seem to think it isn't an efficient use of their time, that it hinders them in linear life pursuits, especially professional or financial ones, and mucks up their sense of priorities. I think the drug use goes along with the "P" business, that is, not valuing time as a commodity. I like coffee (a lot of it, thick dark murky coffee, pots of it) and sometimes a glass or two of red wine in the evenings. Once in awhile I get stressed and start smoking (ciggies), then quit cold turkey for months at a time.
> 
> I'll take something for insomnia once in awhile, like valerian or skullcap.


I used to be a stoner but I don't like the fog that comes over my brain when I wake and bake every day. My drug of choice atm is diazepam, though not too often.

I know two confirmed INTPs, one is my dad and he has never done drugs I don't think, he has no interest but no particular hatred. The other used to fill a pipe with hash and smoke like 1 toke an hour for 3 or 4 days. He enjoyed drugs but only in really small amounts, not sure why - I don't even think he could feel any effects from the amount he took. He was a bit of a dick though so probably not a good person to base any opinions on.


----------



## steffigoesrawr (Apr 29, 2011)

I've always wanted to try, well, just about anything, but I've failed to find opportunity to do so, and I won't until I know that the environment I am experimenting in has people that I can trust. I've made my ESxP friend promise to take me partying at least once before I leave for college, and I know that she'll take care of me while I'm busy exploring my mind. In particular, I want to try a hallucinogen, but my mind is dark enough that I worry I'll get a bad trip.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

steffigoesrawr said:


> I've always wanted to try, well, just about anything, but I've failed to find opportunity to do so, and I won't until I know that the environment I am experimenting in has people that I can trust. I've made my ESxP friend promise to take me partying at least once before I leave for college, and I know that she'll take care of me while I'm busy exploring my mind. In particular, I want to try a hallucinogen, but my mind is dark enough that I worry I'll get a bad trip.


Smoke a bit of bud (or hash) and see how you react. Smoke more until you've reached a comfortable high. If you can go the night without anxiety attacks, paranoia or any other mental health problem cropping up then your head is probably alright for other psychedelics. This is really just a rule of thumb and probably isn't very accurate but it's better than diving in at the deep end. When you do try something like shrooms or acid, don't do it at a house party. While these drugs _can_ be used recreationally in such an environment if you're just starting out it'd probably be wise to do it somewhere more secure and with just a handful of people who are all also tripping.



Cheveyo said:


> Never done drugs, never want to.
> I don't drink, I don't smoke.
> 
> I guess I've always just liked myself enough to not want to change anything about me. What can I say? I'm awesome.:tongue:
> ...


It depends on the person and the drug. To generalise like this is silly. Also, your last sentence; I would love to see you figure out a way to mimic the spiritual and emotional healing properties of DMT. Seriously that would be something.



Cheveyo said:


> Frankly, I'm just arguing with you because I love doing that with potheads. The arguments they always bring up are hilarious.


What a way to claim ignorance and arrogance at the same time.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Hehehe...

I am So fucking High.


----------



## AtheistJesus (Apr 4, 2011)

@Cheyvo @Luneth please stop acting like children you two...


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

AtheistJesus said:


> @Cheyvo @Luneth please stop acting like children you two...


Oh wow, the voice of reason has spoken! I wonder how you're measuring our 'acting like children'? In fact I don't care...


----------



## Five (Mar 27, 2011)

NTP's do seem to do drugs more than NTJ's in my observations.

Maybe its a Ti thing? Weird realities etc? Or escapism.

I reckon NTJ's have enough real world Se to keep them going.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I would say I have a problem with alcohol. I tend to drink despairingly, and I despair a lot. I've smoked pot cannabis off and on for the last 12 months or so as well. But I wouldn't call that a problem.



Cheveyo said:


> However, don't expect me to hold back from poking fun at you every time you people spout another one of the stupid ass arguments you people always bring into these conversations.


I wouldn't say there are any solid reasons why anyone should smoke pot, but what @Luneth and @Letol are saying is true about not judgin until experienced. Hell, I used to be exactly like you in my opinions of drug use, viewing it as a fatal personality flaw and weakness in character. But what they say is true in the analogy of attempting to describe colour to the blind. I certainly do not have a problem with cannabis (alcohol for me, however, is a completely different issue), it doesn't make me stupid. For me it works as a relaxent, an outlet. Everyone needs an outlet and for some people it turns out to be dope. 

Now, I am aware that it can be a problem for some people and that drugs do completely ruin lives. But this is truly something that cannot be criticized until you've tried it. Now, I'm not condoning going out and grabbing some heroine to go try it, but theres no possible way to _truly_ understand why people do it and the experience they get from it until you have.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

I notice more NT drug users in the creative professions--like the visual arts and creative writing. They are quite the connoisseurs, as it is also another subject for them to be experts in. I respect their knowledge and experience--though I wouldn't recommend any of their habits.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I would think generally yes. I've never used non-prescription drugs beyond alcohol and tobacco, which I attribute to my upbringing (and the fact that I'd never used drugs turned into a self-reinforcing, contrarian pride over time) but I like most INTP's am more practical than moral about such things. In other words, the main reason not to do drugs for me is that they impair functioning and can cause addiction, not because it's immoral to do them outside of supplying them to kids or some extreme like that.


----------



## AtheistJesus (Apr 4, 2011)

Arbite said:


> I would say I have a problem with alcohol. I tend to drink despairingly, and I despair a lot. I've smoked pot cannabis off and on for the last 12 months or so as well. But I wouldn't call that a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, but if their are certain drugs that are generelly known to be extremely addictive, then you'd have to know yourself and your current psychological health. Like me, I when i was 15 my first girlfriend broke up with me. You know how much losing the 1st love of your life can, as immature as it is, can leave a mark whan he/she cuts off all ties with you. Well I then tried vicodin for the first time. WOW....pure euphoria. At that point I was hooked, just after that one time. I then went on a downhill spiral that eventually got me hooked to fentynl( a much, much, stronger opioid) and eventually sent me into a 30 day coma. I've rehabilitated, for the most part now( I'm 18). The point is, don't dabble with anything as addictive as opiates when you're in a fragil psychological state like that. It can kill you, as I was dead a few times...


----------

